# Where to go for a drink in Melbourne



## leahy268 (20/6/17)

So,

Soon I will be visiting Melbourne for a week, staying in the CBD. Down there to do a course so I won't be having any big nights but was wondering from the locals where I should go for a drink when I need to unwind of an evening.

Thanks

Warwick


----------



## laxation (20/6/17)

What are you looking for in a venue?

For beers, most pubs have the same old shit so really depends what you're after. Beer De Luxe has a big selection.

Food, the Guiness Pie at the Irish Times is ******* amazing (and guiness on tap is a nice bonus...)

Food + Beers, the Munich Brauhaus in South Wharf is great.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/6/17)

I'm not a local, but I was there a couple of months ago and my wife and I went to this little bar called the Berlin Bar.

It's easy to get to but not that easy to find. You'll understand what I mean if you try and find it. 

It's a cocktail/wine/beer bar and they only sell German beers.

Great little spot.


----------



## Pnutapper (20/6/17)

Try Foresters Hall in Fitzroy: http://www.forestershall.com.au/

Or their sister pub in Nth Fitzroy: http://terminus.com.au/


----------



## leahy268 (20/6/17)

laxation said:


> What are you looking for in a venue?
> 
> For beers, most pubs have the same old shit so really depends what you're after. Beer De Luxe has a big selection.
> 
> ...




Definitely looking for somewhere to eat as well.. Preferably easy walking distance so that berlin bar sounds promising as I'm staying on Little Bourke St.


----------



## Benn (20/6/17)

Kittens,


----------



## leahy268 (20/6/17)

Benn said:


> Kittens,



Lol. Just googled that..


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/6/17)

leahy268 said:


> Definitely looking for somewhere to eat as well.. Preferably easy walking distance so that berlin bar sounds promising as I'm staying on Little Bourke St.


 
They don't have much of a selection food wise.


----------



## laxation (20/6/17)

There's free trams all through the city so don't be afraid to venture a bit just because of a bit of distance! 

What intersection are you near? Ltl Bourke is the whole city


----------



## Leyther (20/6/17)

Cookie, amazing Thai food, fantastic selection of beers. Only downside is its pricey and can get very busy Thur/Friday.

Good craft beer selection in Young and Jackson, The Duke of Wellington, Beer De Luxe and Transport also has a good selection, they are all falling distance from each other too and right near Flinders St but if you want good food and beer selection would highly recommend cookie.


----------



## JB (20/6/17)

Cookie rooftop is currently being refurbed. I stare at it out my office window, longingly.

But just around the corner on Lonsdale is the Boilermaker House. 12ish craft beer taps + snacks, plus something like 800+ whiskeys. Whiskey & Ailment is just around the corner from there too on Russell.


----------



## DU99 (20/6/17)

HopHaus at southbank has a good selection of german beers and the food is good


----------



## Schooner_downunder (20/6/17)

+1 boilermaker house, mrs parmas, heartbreaker, catfish (Best Hoggies), farther out is carrwyn cellars (no food), alehouse project (st kilda), freddie wimpoles


----------



## Grott (20/6/17)

Yob's place


----------



## DUANNE (20/6/17)

a short train ride from the city will get you to carwyn cellars in thornbury. the best craft beer bar in melbourne imo.


----------



## Leyther (20/6/17)

DUANNE said:


> a short train ride from the city will get you to carwyn cellars in thornbury. the best craft beer bar in melbourne imo.



Have you been to the Grape and Grain in Moorabbin, maybe I'm biased as I live near it but I believe it's the best, 12 independent Taps or you can choose any can or bottle in the shop and just pay $1 corkage on top of the take out price, that means you can drink a torpedo IPA for about 6 bucks!! They have a huge selection of beers from all over the world.

You can also bring food in from anywhere and eat there and the bar staff are a great bunch too


----------



## laxation (20/6/17)

Leyther said:


> Have you been to the Grape and Grain in Moorabbin, maybe I'm biased as I live near it but I believe it's the best, 12 independent Taps or you can choose any can or bottle in the shop and just pay $1 corkage on top of the take out price, that means you can drink a torpedo IPA for about 6 bucks!! They have a huge selection of beers from all over the world.
> 
> You can also bring food in from anywhere and eat there and the bar staff are a great bunch too









...i didn't know about this place


----------



## captain crumpet (21/6/17)

The rum diary http://www.rumdiarybar.com.au/

Or just go to Brunswick/Smiths streets, you will struggle to walk 20 meters without choosing a place. Food and booze galore.


----------

